# Running an old stove.  Quadra Fire 3000.  A couple questions...



## rhetoric (Dec 21, 2013)

Picked up a quadra fire 3000 (1988) of CL in really great shape for $100.  It has cracked glass, but I cemented that up and ordered another glass on ebay for $80.  Put my first fire in it and it seems to do just fine  (it's for the workshop).  Seems like an early high efficiency, because it has one air injection tube -- but only one -- way in the back.  It's a flat top and the glass is the same size as the glass on the 2100.  I have looked all over for a manual online and tried to search here for an operation thread, but I've got nothing.

I'm not really sure how to run it!  It has two levers -- one on the bottom that runs just the opposite of my Lopi at home.  Push it in to give the fire full air and verse/visa.  But it also has a little lever on the bottom/front/right side of the stove and I don't know what it does!  From reading about other quadrafires it could either be the air injection control or perhaps the automatic damper (?!) that I've see quadrafire bragging about (shuts down automatically after 20 minutes or so).  

And it has a couple angles of steel coming off the roof of the burn chamber, but it doesn't seem the right size to accept a piece of firebrick.  There is a nice thread on here w/ a guy who redid his 3000, but he didn't do anything with those brackets, or whatever they are.  Anyway -- just wondered what it was/is for.

Thanks, in advance!
Paul


----------



## rhetoric (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh -- I forgot -- here's a stock photo, to show you the levers.  http://www.westauction.com/archive_images/37360_8280015.jpg


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2013)

Have you looked at this thread? There clearly are firebrick tabs and a baffle on top of the tab angles. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-question-quadrafire-3000-1987-vintage.54197/


----------



## rhetoric (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes, I did -- but how do you attach a brick to those tabs?  The guy in that thread didn't try.  It's too wide for one standard sized brick, anyway.


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2013)

They may have used oversized bricks in which case you will need to find that size. What is the height from the floor of the firebox to the underside of the brick clips in your stove?


----------



## rhetoric (Dec 22, 2013)

About 12 inches from bottom to top (bottom= the fire brick on the base/floor:  top= the bottom of the angle piece above).  The top firebrick would want to be 7 1/2 inches (from angle to angle).


----------



## rwhite (Dec 23, 2013)

I just keep looking at the link above and thinking that those angle tabs are not meant for fire brick or any other baffle. What good would it do to put a baffle in that doesn't even extend to the sides and only has one lip of support? Not sure what they would have been meant for (something to grab onto to remove the steel plate?) but I don't think it was a baffle.


----------

